# Ryan Bader has signed with Bellator



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/20/14988202/ryan-bader-says-he-has-signed-with-bellator-explains-unique-contract-provisions



> Ryan Bader to Bellator is official.
> 
> Bader confirmed the news to Ariel Helwani on Monday’s edition of The MMA Hour and detailed some of the unique contract provisions that landed him with the promotion. MMAjunkie first reported Bader’s official signing earlier Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's good to see the fighters have options. If they win the title they can always bounce back to unify.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can totally see Bader vs. Davis 2 being made soon.


----------



## Baigg (Mar 21, 2017)

Ryan Bader is a very durable fighter with a record of 22-5-0 is impressive.

I think Ryan will be a great success at Bellator.

Has he booked his fight yet?


----------



## Baigg (Mar 21, 2017)

*Ryan Bader*



No_Mercy said:


> It's good to see the fighters have options. If they win the title they can always bounce back to unify.


Ryan Bader is a very durable fighter.

I think he will be a quick success at Bellator.

Has he booked his fight yet?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Probably not and I don't think he'll be fighting until the summer with the way thing are booked at Bellator.


----------

